# Anavar/Clen/T3 Cycle



## gnc1304 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am 5' 10" 215 LBS, 26 years old and I am thinking of running a 4 to 6 weeks cycle of Anavar alongside clen and t3.

Here is what I am looking for my bodyfat is 16% i am trying to get down to 8% and loose some pounds as well.  I have taken clen before by itself and it was good to me.  I do cardio 3 to 4 times a week 1 hour sessions.  I cant do injectables since im deployed and injectables are not a good idea in this environment believe me. I want to get lean and i know i will loose some muscle but im ok with that. Also what's a good pct for this specific cycle.  Thanks.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Sep 16, 2010)

Well.... if you want to do a 4-6 week cycle, I would just grab a prohormone or something. 

What is your history like ?


----------



## gnc1304 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ive been working out for 10 years all together, took a few years off and now been back for 3 years with no anabolics just reg stuff you get at the stores. im currently benching 315 at a one rep max and i have 16 inch arms and a 34 inch waist. I really want to shred the belly fat and get ripped.. At first I was going to do a winny clen t3, but i have been reading up on primo and turinabol and anavar and anavar seems like its something more of what i am looking for.


----------



## superted (Sep 16, 2010)

gnc1304 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am 5' 10" 215 LBS, 26 years old and I am thinking of running a 4 to 6 weeks cycle of Anavar alongside clen and t3.
> 
> Here is what I am looking for my bodyfat is 16% i am trying to get down to 8% and loose some pounds as well.  I have taken clen before by itself and it was good to me.  I do cardio 3 to 4 times a week 1 hour sessions.  I cant do injectables since im deployed and injectables are not a good idea in this environment believe me. I want to get lean and i know i will loose some muscle but im ok with that. Also what's a good pct for this specific cycle.  Thanks.



Very solid choice mate


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 16, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Well.... if you want to do a 4-6 week cycle, I would just grab a prohormone or something.
> 
> What is your history like ?



Boo!

AAS > PH


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm questioning his name, GNC


----------



## alex459 (Oct 14, 2010)

just wondering what dosages u ended up going with and how it worked for u


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

var dont work well for bf at 16%. just use t3/ clen until u get to 10%bf then try it. or use tbol, test cyp t3/ clen but just oral cycles are no good but wtf do i no.


----------

